# Moroccan soap / Soap beldi



## Pilar

It is a soap-based pasty black olive paste and olive oil consistency. Its function is to release dead skin cells and moisturize. Used together with a glove touch granular called kessa used to exfoliate. 
Traditionally used in a hammam through several rooms where during the first 15 'skin gets used to the heat in the next 25' and hotter and sweat pores open and the third less heat to lather.

Recipe:

• Virgin Olive 800gr 
• Beaten black olives 200gms
• Water 456gr 
• KOh 152gr


----------



## Seawolfe

I was just reading about beldis! This sounds really interesting. How do you use it at home if you aren't near a hammam?


----------



## Pilar

Seawolfe said:


> I was just reading about beldis! This sounds really interesting. How do you use it at home if you aren't near a hammam?


I'd like to explain but my English is poor. I have a maual for this soap and how it is used, I hope you help the operators of this forum ... 
This soap is often used alongside ghassoul floral waters and preparing a paste to which may be added a few drops of vegetable oils such as argan, habba sawda, aker Fassi, rose oil and also flowers, essential oils, floral waters, siwak , kohl ... With all that clean, exfoliate, activates cell regeneration, smooths the skin, is soothing, anti-acne and anti-inflammatory 
But this soap is used in Moroccan Hamman with specific steps. We can do it at home. 
I'm waiting for an operator to help me here and speak Spanish and translate it ...


----------



## ilovesoap2

@Pilar
Thanks for trying.  Your English is so much better than my Spanish


----------



## MzMolly65

Beautiful .. I've been looking for a proper recipe for some time now.  I originally started making soap because I was trying to make Beldi to use in Tadelakt plaster.

I found this link http://wikitalks.com/2013/06/moroccan-black-beldi/  but I didn't think that was the right recipe.  Thank you very much for sharing this with us.  I'm very excited to try it.


----------



## Pilar

MzMolly65 said:


> Beautiful .. I've been looking for a proper recipe for some time now. I originally started making soap because I was trying to make Beldi to use in Tadelakt plaster.
> 
> I found this link http://wikitalks.com/2013/06/moroccan-black-beldi/ but I didn't think that was the right recipe. Thank you very much for sharing this with us.



 NOOO! 
The beldi soap: it's just a paste of olives crushed  The olives take a week in water. Every day you have to change the water and so it is easy to remove the bone 
You after that mass of meat olives, grind them

This soap is Moroccan! it has only : KOH, crushed olives and wáter:


----------



## Pilar

ilovesoap2 said:


> @Pilar
> Thanks for trying. Your English is so much better than my Spanish


 
 aggg!! I struggle and I put all my intention but turns kill me! 
The Spanish is more extensive. Here spoken many infinitives! look like a Sioux Indian


----------



## MzMolly65

Pilar said:


> NOOO!
> The beldi soap: it's just a paste of olives crushed  The olives take a week in water. Every day you have to change the water and so it is easy to remove the bone
> You after that mass of meat olives, grind them
> 
> This soap is Moroccan! it has only : KOH, crushed olives and wáter:



Thank you so much.  I really want to try this.  When you measure the weight of olives is that the weight after they have the pit/bone removed and are ground?



Pilar said:


> aggg!! I struggle and I put all my intention but turns kill me!
> The Spanish is more extensive. Here spoken many infinitives! look like a Sioux Indian



You are doing very well.  I understand you.


----------



## ilovesoap2

^^^
Me too.


----------



## Pilar

MzMolly65 said:


> Thank you so much. I really want to try this. When you measure the weight of olives is that the weight after they have the pit/bone removed and are ground?



 yes! Ah, there you go round and round with care for two and a half hours!


----------



## MzMolly65

Let's see how this goes

cuando pesa los 200 gramos de aceitunas, ¿usted peso les con la piedra en o después de haber quitado la piedra y los puré de?


----------



## Pilar

MzMolly65 said:


> Let's see how this goes
> 
> cuando pesa los 200 gramos de aceitunas, ¿usted peso les con la piedra en o después de haber quitado la piedra y los puré de?



 I marinate olives 6 days and I changed the water every day. Then it was easy to remove the bone squeezing between the fingers. The mass weight is pitted olives


----------



## MzMolly65

Pilar said:


> I marinate olives 6 days and I changed the water every day. Then it was easy to remove the bone squeezing between the fingers. The mass weight is pitted olives



Excellent, thank you very much.


----------



## Tienne

I have never heard of this soap, but by golly, I love the look and colour of it. I have a sauna and might give this a try. The thought of what I might look like, sitting there all smeared in with this stuff from head to toe makes me chuckle. I'll bet I'd look and feel just like a squishy little tar baby! LOL  Soaping can be so much fun. 

Thank you so much for the recipe, Pilar!


----------



## Saponista

This looks really interesting, thank you for the recipe and thank you for persevering with the English. Unfortunately I am lost with Spanish, I can do french and a bit of German but no Spanish at all. 

I may have to give this a go if I can find a big enough quantity of cheap olives, they are quite pricey here.


----------



## DeeAnna

Here's another resource that might be helpful. Roberto Akira is a chemist in Brazil, so he brings a careful, methodical chemist style to his soapmaking. http://www.japudo.com.br/en/2013/04/20/black-soap-beldi-handcrafted/ His English posts are translated from the Portuguese, so there's some awkward English syntax, but you'll get the gist.


----------



## MzMolly65

Well for anyone interested in making this here's my experience.  I came to SMF because I was looking to make this soap in particular.  I was not (then) making soap but was making Moroccan Tadelakt plaster and you use this soap to cure the plaster.  It's super expensive to buy so I thought I'd make my own.  I found a recipe on the internet but it didn't match the ingredients on the product I was buying so with the help of members here and soap calc I mangled a recipe together.  According to Pilar what I made is not "real" Beldi because it didn't have the olive meat in it, so technically I made a Castille paste.  

It is FANTASTIC but, just like Castile bar soap .. there is little lather, some people might call it slimy .. I think smooth or slick instead.  I love the soap I made.  My skin is very dry and prone to pimples but since using this soap I have not had one pimple and have stopped using moisturizers.  It leaves my skin squeaky clean but not dry and no oily film in the bath tub.  I also feel my skin tone has evened out and my normally tomato red face is more of a calm pink now!

I used 100% OO and KOH, water at 35%, superfatted at 8% and I did not cook mine to finish, I stopped at beginning gel and and let it cure in the airtight container the way it was suggested.  It is technically a liquid soap due to the KOH but doesn't follow 1/2 the liquid soap rules.  It didn't need to be neutralized, wasn't diluted with water to make liquid (although it could be), isn't cooked to finish (although it could be).

DeeAnna, both Pilar and Roberto's recipes have a LOT of water in them .. 50% or more??  I had to enter 25% lye to get numbers close.  We also don't have black olive meat in our soap calc so I'm uncertain how that works into the recipe.  Maybe you have some thoughts on that?  

I am very excited to try Pilar's version with the olive meat in it.  I plunked some numbers into soap calc and to get near her numbers I used 800 g of OO, superfat 3%, lye 25%.  I'd love to hear your feedback on those numbers and how the meat fits in. 

I think I'm finally getting close to the purist Beldi I came here to learn.


----------



## DeeAnna

"...DeeAnna, both Pilar and Roberto's recipes have a LOT of water in them .. 50% or more?? I had to enter 25% lye to get numbers close. We also don't have black olive meat in our soap calc so I'm uncertain how that works into the recipe. Maybe you have some thoughts on that? ..."

6/5/15 edit: 

I originally wrote: "...I'm not quite sure I'm following you about the water thing. All I can offer at this point is that a KOH solution requires at least 2.5 parts water to 1 part KOH, and quite a few recipes go 3 parts water to 1 part KOH. KOH needs that much water to dilute properly. Does that seem to address your concern?..."

Please ignore the original version. I was wrong. Here is a corrected explanation: Most KOH soap recipes use more water than NaOH soap recipes. The usual goal is to make a soft, sticky soap paste, not a stiff, dry-feeling gel. To get that paste consistency, I'd use 3 parts water to 1 part KOH (25% solution concentration). Two parts water to 1 part KOH (33% KOH solution concentration) is pretty much the lowest water content I've seen, and that usually forms a firm, dry gel that is more difficult to work with. From the pictures I've seen of beldi, it looks like a soft spreadable paste, so I'd use the 3:1 water:KOH ratio (25% water concentration).

Back to my original post:

As far as the olive oil in the olives, yes, it would increase the superfat some. If your olives come packaged with a nutrition label, that would be the place to start. (My husband doesn't "do" olives, so there's none in the house.) 

A fast check with Google: "One cup of olives, about 135 grams, supplies 155 calories of which 130 calories are supplied by fat." At 9 calories per gram of fat, that translates to 15 g of fat per 135 g of olives. For the 200 grams of olives I think Pilar used, the fat in the olives would be 15 g fat * 200 /135 = 22 grams, approx. 

If the olives end up being very, very fine bits in the beldi, as it looks like they do, I might assume most or all of that 22 g ends up saponified. If the bits are coarser, I'd guess some of the oil inside the larger bits would not saponify. 

Another point, as I think about this -- I'm not sure how much oil might be lost from the olives during the soaking and such. Some? None? You'll have to make some good guesses!


----------



## Happysoap

OH MY GOD ! I just got a little happy  Thank you so much for posting this !!!! So cool ! 

Here is a silly question... anyone try this with NaOH? I ask cuz I dont have KOH at the moment.


----------



## MzMolly65

Happysoap said:


> Here is a silly question... anyone try this with NaOH? I ask cuz I dont have KOH at the moment.



Not a silly question at all but using NaOH would defeat the purpose.  This is meant to be a paste and NaOH would make a hard bar of Castille soap.

There are Castille threads if you want a hard bar and there's a ton of info and various methods everyone used.


----------



## MzMolly65

DeeAnna said:


> I'm not quite sure I'm following you about the water thing. All I can offer at this point is that a KOH solution requires at least 2.5 parts water to 1 part KOH, and quite a few recipes go 3 parts water to 1 part KOH. KOH needs that much water to dilute properly. Does that seem to address your concern?



Yes, it does thank you very much.  I didn't realize that KOH needed so much more water than NaOH to dissolve so I thought they were using way too much water to compensate for the HP.  My mistake and thank you for another lesson.  Where do I send my tuition fees??? LOL!!!


----------



## Pilar

MzMolly65 said:


> Well for anyone interested in making this here's my experience. I came to SMF because I was looking to make this soap in particular. I was not (then) making soap but was making Moroccan Tadelakt plaster and you use this soap to cure the plaster. It's super expensive to buy so I thought I'd make my own. I found a recipe on the internet but it didn't match the ingredients on the product I was buying so with the help of members here and soap calc I mangled a recipe together. According to Pilar what I made is not "real" Beldi because it didn't have the olive meat in it, so technically I made a Castille paste.
> 
> It is FANTASTIC but, just like Castile bar soap .. there is little lather, some people might call it slimy .. I think smooth or slick instead. I love the soap I made. My skin is very dry and prone to pimples but since using this soap I have not had one pimple and have stopped using moisturizers. It leaves my skin squeaky clean but not dry and no oily film in the bath tub. I also feel my skin tone has evened out and my normally tomato red face is more of a calm pink now!
> 
> I used 100% OO and KOH, water at 35%, superfatted at 8% and I did not cook mine to finish, I stopped at beginning gel and and let it cure in the airtight container the way it was suggested. It is technically a liquid soap due to the KOH but doesn't follow 1/2 the liquid soap rules. It didn't need to be neutralized, wasn't diluted with water to make liquid (although it could be), isn't cooked to finish (although it could be).
> 
> DeeAnna, both Pilar and Roberto's recipes have a LOT of water in them .. 50% or more?? I had to enter 25% lye to get numbers close. We also don't have black olive meat in our soap calc so I'm uncertain how that works into the recipe. Maybe you have some thoughts on that?
> 
> I am very excited to try Pilar's version with the olive meat in it. I plunked some numbers into soap calc and to get near her numbers I used 800 g of OO, superfat 3%, lye 25%. I'd love to hear your feedback on those numbers and how the meat fits in.
> 
> I think I'm finally getting close to the purist Beldi I came here to learn.



I'll explain my formula. In Spain we use the calculator Mendrulandia 
I put in my calculator: Virgin Olive Oil 800 and Others: olive paste 200. SE 0% and CO 25%. Then: Water 456, 152 KOH. I put the soap concentration because this requires a long time to cook to have brightness and is ductile, with that wonderful texture. Normally it takes 3 hours to make. This took me 2h ​​30 'because I did not put in a water bath and also not plugged but was gently turning half the time and the water evaporates ... I just put the heat to low when started doing eruptions (around 1hr 30 mins) 
You should not worry if you have no natural olives because you can buy cans of black olives that are on the market and if they carry salt, leave them in water at least a day to lose salt.
With the mass of olives left over me, I did the soap I put here and is called Soap Olive paste, it is in the gallery.
Of course I can make a castile with olive paste but you should try this soap they call soap but it is used in a hammam just to cover your skin 15 ', while you can take to exfoliate skin or face and then with a sponge the fold. And then when the kessa glove with friction out all the dead skin cells.
I wish I could help you and forgive my English


----------



## MzMolly65

Pilar said:


> I wish I could help you and forgive my English



You ARE helping, please do not worry about your English.  You are doing very well and I am learning a lot.

Can you tell me what SE is and is CO, coconut oil?

I found Mendrulandia in English http://calc.mendrulandia.net/?lg=en

so I'm trying it.  Usually I use this one called Soap Calc 

http://www.soapcalc.net/calc/SoapCalcWP.asp


----------



## Pilar

MzMolly65 said:


> You ARE helping, please do not worry about your English. You are doing very well and I am learning a lot.
> 
> Can you tell me what SE is and is CO, coconut oil?
> 
> I found Mendrulandia in English http://calc.mendrulandia.net/?lg=en
> 
> so I'm trying it. Usually I use this one called Soap Calc
> 
> http://www.soapcalc.net/calc/SoapCalcWP.asp



Sorry, SE: superfatted and CO: Concentration :roll:


----------



## MzMolly65

Pilar said:


> Sorry, SE: superfatted and CO: Concentration :roll:



Thank you for that information.  

DeeAnna?  Do you think superfatting at 0 is adjusted by the fat in the olive flesh?

My last batch I superfatted at 8% but it had no olive flesh in it.  I have super dry skin so I'm terrified of 0 superfat.

ETA:  I use this website http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/fruits-and-fruit-juices/1964/2 

to look up fat content and it says 11g of fat / 100 g of olives so .. 22g of fat from the olives in Pilar's recipe.  I'm trying to figure out the superfat if that's all the extra fat there is.
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/fruits-and-fruit-juices/1964/2


----------



## Pilar

MzMolly65 said:


> Thank you for that information.
> 
> DeeAnna? Do you think superfatting at 0 is adjusted by the fat in the olive flesh?
> 
> My last batch I superfatted at 8% but it had no olive flesh in it. I have super dry skin so I'm terrified of 0 superfat.
> 
> ETA: I use this website http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/fruits-and-fruit-juices/1964/2
> 
> to look up fat content and it says 11g of fat / 100 g of olives so .. 22g of fat from the olives in Pilar's recipe. I'm trying to figure out the superfat if that's all the extra fat there is.


 Don`t worry. the beldi soap is a soap exfoliating with vitamin E and the richness of the olive. 
It is a blend foundation that you can enrich with oils such as argan, rosehip, Almond oil, Indian powders, flowers, floral waters, essential oils or ... look at this recipe 

http://www.moroccandaily.com/2013/07/realiser-un-savon-beldi-rouge-exfoliant.html

The possibilities are endless


----------



## MzMolly65

I just realized I would do this the same as the coconut milk where you don't add it to the fats you subtract it.  So put 800 grams of OO in the calculator to find the lye but actually weigh out 778g (800g - 22g from the flesh)

I think I'd still superfat mine to 8% like I did previously.


----------



## Seawolfe

_Speculatively eyes the 10 lbs of home cured green olives (salt water only, no lye). _

Could one do this with green olives?


----------



## MzMolly65

Seawolfe said:


> _Speculatively eyes the 10 lbs of home cured green olives (salt water only, no lye). _
> 
> Could one do this with green olives?



Well .. from this website http://www.marksdailyapple.com/olives-difference-green-black/#ixzz2tq6AUggQ



> As for the green versus black question, there are no nutritional differences between the two.


So .. why not?  Other than the fact that it's called black soap, LOL!  Looking forward to your experiment and you better post pics! 

I'm willing to make a batch with black olives and swap you some samples so we can see the difference.

ETA:  fwiw, according to the nutrition website there's 15g of fat in 100g of green olives, compared to 11g in 100g of black olives.  There's also way more sodium in the green ones and way more iron in the black ones.  I wonder how those two things might effect the soap?


----------



## Pilar

MzMolly65 said:


> I just realized I would do this the same as the coconut milk where you don't add it to the fats you subtract it. So put 800 grams of OO in the calculator to find the lye but actually weigh out 778g (800g - 22g from the flesh)
> 
> I think I'd still superfat mine to 8% like I did previously.



Please note that you are considering the olive paste as oil and that is not so. 
The pulp or olive paste is constituted by water (68.4%), oil (21.6%) and total solids (10.0%), which in turn correspond to 44.5% of water, 14.1% oil and 6.5% total solids on total fruit

And Seawolf, here are the differences between black olives (olivas negras) and green olives (olivas verdes) Black olives have more fat
http://img.vitonica.com/2009/09/aceitunas.jpeg


----------



## Seawolfe

Pilar said:


> And Seawolf, here are the differences between black olives (olivas negras) and green olives (olivas verdes) Black olives have more fat
> http://img.vitonica.com/2009/09/aceitunas.jpeg



That would make sense, green olives are just unripe black olives of the same species: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olive

So on a tangent - is olive oil made from green olives or black olives? I always thought green, but if black olives have more oil in them....


----------



## MzMolly65

Seawolfe said:


> So on a tangent - is olive oil made from green olives or black olives? I always thought green, but if black olives have more oil in them....



When I first started researching this soap I thought it was made with oil from black olives so I went looking for that and found that yes, it is available for sale but you'll pay with a first born child it's so expensive.

And the colour wasn't much different so it must be a taste thing.

and another tangent .. my head is spinning with the idea of an olive oil/pine tar experiement ..



Pilar said:


> Please note that you are considering the olive paste as oil and that is not so.
> The pulp or olive paste is constituted by water (68.4%), oil (21.6%) and total solids (10.0%), which in turn correspond to 44.5% of water, 14.1% oil and 6.5% total solids on total fruit



We calculate the amount of fat that will be added to the soap from the pulp. We do the same with coconut milk.  It is a very small amount of fat and you don't have to do this but it is a more exact, or scientific way of making soap.


----------



## Pilar

Seawolfe said:


> That would make sense, green olives are just unripe black olives of the same species: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olive
> 
> So on a tangent - is olive oil made from green olives or black olives? I always thought green, but if black olives have more oil in them....



SeaWolf, I see that you are interested in olive oil ( liquid gold ) I 'll leave notes if you are interested in several producing oil since. I live in southern Spain and I know him well.
Depending on your region, in Spain different varieties of olives are grown. The most significant volume are Manzanilla, Gordal, Hojiblanca, Carrasqueña, Cacereña, Aloreña, Picual, Verdial, Cornicabra ...
By coloring are categorized into three types, depending on the time they have been collected and the process of development carried out :
- Green : Olives obtained from fruits of normal size, as reflected in its maturation .
- De changing color: Olives picked before full maturity and fruit purple , pink or brown.
- Black: Olives come from fruits that are not fully mature and that once treated acquire their characteristic black color.

The oil is produced with black and green olives and hence arise the various types of oils on the market

This you can translate it with Google Translation
http://www.conexionbrando.com/1502934
http://www.oleohispana.com/variedad.htm



MzMolly65 said:


> We calculate the amount of fat that will be added to the soap from the pulp. We do the same with coconut milk. It is a very small amount of fat and you don't have to do this but it is a more exact, or scientific way of making soap.



This soap is called so but not soap is an exfoliating 
This soap, if you want know : 
- For Arabs one beldi soap is a quality soap. 
- This soap is used in a Hamman. A Hamman was formerly a place to bathe but not as we know it today.Un hammam ritual is both cleansing and spirit. It is an act that purifies. 
- This soap is to exfoliate 
- It is a soap that is older and I do not think we should question why formulas and calculators if it's good or not: We should do it and try it. 
And I invite you to do it and tell us.


----------



## MzMolly65

Pilar said:


> It is a soap that is older and I do not think we should question why formulas and calculators if it's good or not: We should do it and try it. And I invite you to do it and tell us.



Thank you for wise advice,  I will do as you suggest.


----------



## ilovesoap2

@MzMolly65

How is your project coming along?
Just in case you have missed think link:

http://www.permies.com/t/26216/cob/recipe-tadelakt


----------



## MzMolly65

ilovesoap2 said:


> How is your project coming along?



Thank you for the link, I appreciate it.  My project is on hold due to a broken ankle.  I've been on the couch for two weeks now with a few more to go before I'll be up and about without crutches.

:Kitten Love:

I'm eager to make Beldi and with the weather warming up I'm itching to get busy with Tadelakt.  I'm planning some garden chairs that might look similar to the first picture I posted .. they'll be a cardboard and wire frame work covered in cement and the Tadelakt would go on the surface of the chair to make it more pleasant to sit on and then the Beldi soap goes on last to waterproof the whole thing.  The second picture is a Tadelakt bench done by Artesano Tadelakt.  ETA: the bench is so shiny because of the soap treatment on the surface

I've seen similar chairs made with electric heating coils embedded in the cement so you can sit on a nice warm chair in the cooler weather.  I might have to incorporate that into my idea.


----------



## Ellacho

WOW, this is new to me. The Beldi soap! Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## ilovesoap2

oops! Sorry about your broken ankle :wink: I remember a post about it now.  Here's hoping the healing time flies by quickly.

I never heard of Tadelakt until you posted about it in this thread.  Decided to Google it today.  I'll be reading up on it some more.  At a glance though I'm looking at a pricey hobby? Olive/olive oil not cheap


----------



## MzMolly65

ilovesoap2 said:


> At a glance though I'm looking at a pricey hobby? Olive/olive oil not cheap



Do you mean making Beldi is a pricey hobby?  I don't believe so, a little goes a long way.  I made a batch similar to Pilar's but just 100% OO and no olive meat (I realize it's not the same thing but I believe it's what they're using for Tadelakt) .. anyway, a 1lb batch made a lot of soap.  I only use a tiny bit for a shower .. less than a teaspoon or just dip a scrubby in it.

ETA:  I bought OO pomace at the local cash and carry and only paid $15 for a gallon.  The batch of soap cost me less than $5 to make.


----------



## ilovesoap2

oh no, not for the soap per se, but for your Tadelakt projects.


----------



## MzMolly65

ilovesoap2 said:


> oh no, not for the soap per se, but for your Tadelakt projects.



Oh cement is much, much cheaper than soap, LOL!  I just find it limiting at times.  Can't do much in the winter, needs even more storage space than soap (if that's possible), 90 lb bags are hard on my old back and other stuff.

I can't sit on soap though, well technically I could make a big soap chair but it would wash away in the rain .. so I'll probably keep playin in the dirt.  The nice thing is dirty hands need more soap, so I'm all set for hobbies now.  Here's some of my smaller hypertufa projects: Tilda, my garden chicken, a plant urn that I'll fill this spring and a Japanese style lantern that is a work in progress.  None of them will be Tadelakt.  I've been planning the Tadelakt project since last summer and now that I've made the soap I need I can get to it.  I'll do some small samples first before trying the chair but I'm really excited to give it a whirl this spring.


----------



## ilovesoap2

wow! Super Artistic...you even got the chicken to look cold


----------



## lubojart

Hi Pilar. I speak Spanish. In fact, I have family in Spain and we exchange letters from time to time. I'm Brazilian, so it wasn't that hard 
If you want, I can translate things for you. As long as you don't use slangs and such I can help  cheers!


----------



## Pilar

lubojart said:


> Hi Pilar. I speak Spanish. In fact, I have family in Spain and we exchange letters from time to time. I'm Brazilian, so it wasn't that hard
> If you want, I can translate things for you. As long as you don't use slangs and such I can help  cheers!



 Thanks, you're very kind
 Obrigado, você é muito gentil ))

MzMolly65, I too sorry about your broken ankle
 You already know my email and if you have any questions to make your beldi soap, you only have to write to me. For me it is a pleasure. :*



ilovesoap2 said:


> @MzMolly65
> 
> How is your project coming along?
> Just in case you have missed think link:
> 
> http://www.permies.com/t/26216/cob/recipe-tadelakt



That's "stucco" or "estuco", no? 
Here we use a lot, my house has enough. It is a technique of Moroccan lime plaster. A special lime and plaster stone which is compacted, thus acquiring brightness is employed. This material is used in Morocco cal not only for interior and exterior walls but also for floors, tubs, showers, tabletops and especially for hammams

http://carlossanzrodriguez.blogspot.com.es/2012/02/el-tadelakt-o-estuco-marroqui.html

http://www.estucos.es/?page_id=229


----------



## MzMolly65

Pilar said:


> That's "stucco" or "estuco", no? http://www.estucos.es/?page_id=229



Yes, exactly.  I was learning Tadelakt and started researching the soap they use to treat the plaster (for us plaster is different than stucco .. plaster is smooth while stucco is bumpy texture)

The soap to treat Tadelakt is the same soap used in the Hammams .. and that's how I ended up here and ended up making soap.  My first batch of soap was similar to Beldi, but not exact.  Now I will make your Beldi and try them both on the Tadelakt I do this summer to see which works best.


----------



## Pilar

MzMolly65 said:


> Yes, exactly. I was learning Tadelakt and started researching the soap they use to treat the plaster (for us plaster is different than stucco .. plaster is smooth while stucco is bumpy texture)
> 
> The soap to treat Tadelakt is the same soap used in the Hammams .. and that's how I ended up here and ended up making soap. My first batch of soap was similar to Beldi, but not exact. Now I will make your Beldi and try them both on the Tadelakt I do this summer to see which works best.



Here, the stucco is totally fine, soft to the touch, Marbled. 
And now I understand what is Tadelakt, I have been reading and it is used because it is waterproof and diluted in water 1:10. Applies in brush and then the stone is passed to the soap penetrates

http://issuu.com/amorhumoryrespeto/docs/curso_de_tadelakt
 Stone: http://easytadelakt.com/es/herramientas/19-piedra-de-pulir-grande.html
 Soap: http://easytadelakt.com/es/herramientas/105-jabon-negro-especial-para-tadelakt.html  (by the density, I see that it is already diluted)


----------



## MzMolly65

Thank you for the links Pilar .. you can see how the soap they use is not quite the same as the Beldi recipe you posted.  It is the same ingredients but I think it does not have the olive meat in it and I don't know if the lye concentration is the same.
http://easytadelakt.com/es/herramientas/105-jabon-negro-especial-para-tadelakt.html


----------



## Pilar

MzMolly65 said:


> Thank you for the links Pilar .. you can see how the soap they use is not quite the same as the Beldi recipe you posted. It is the same ingredients but I think it does not have the olive meat in it and I don't know if the lye concentration is the same.



I read some websites about Tadelakt and only indicate that use the Moroccan soap. Do not put what type or formula, just use that potash soap. In Mallorca also use soap but with coconut oil. In other websites puts the soap foam is used when applied. So consider this formula is the Moroccan soap and you have just found the proportion of soap and water to make your project. 
The soap sold for tadelakt, is already diluted and I see the same color if you do that I did and you add water


----------



## MzMolly65

Pilar said:


> I read some websites about Tadelakt and only indicate that use the Moroccan soap. Do not put what type or formula, just use that potash soap.



I only know the ingredients because I saw them written on a container of soap for sale by the Tadelakt masters here where I live.  All the books I read talk about using the same soap as the Hammam so I will make the soap you shared with us and try that.


----------



## Pilar

MzMolly65 said:


> I only know the ingredients because I saw them written on a container of soap for sale by the Tadelakt masters here where I live. All the books I read talk about using the same soap as the Hammam so I will make the soap you shared with us and try that.


Seeking to internet homemade detergent (but more complicated, enzimes, surfactants...), I found this recipe beldi soap as you can see does not have many differences which I did.
http://www.japudo.com.br/downloads/black%20soap%20beldi%20rev1.xls

 Do not forget you that I put less concentration because it is a soap that have to do much cooking time to have that texture

I wish I could help you


----------



## ilovesoap2

So my 2nd soap is also 100% olive oil...well plus the olive meat.
I made this over a week ago.  Followed @Pilar  recipe but overcooked
it.  I think it cooked 4 hrs then I shut off crock pot and left it overnight.

Next day I did not like how it looked, very lumpy, kinda looked like dried
cat poop.  I was disappointed but I figured, how well, you cooked it
too long.  Maybe I just did not recognize the Vaseline look it was supposed
to have.  Anyways, I spooned it into a container, covered it and that was
that.

About 3 days later I looked inside and it looked just as if someone had
poured some dark grey powder onto the cat poop.  I panicked, suspect it
must be the ash everyone talks about but I promise, it looked like this 
stuff was growing.  I decided to toss it, but fear of not knowing what that
powdery looking stuff was I decided to add water to it, so that it would become pourable and easy to discard. 

All this time the unknown stuff has been outside.  Yesterday I decided it should be ready to pour away. I opened the the container and immediately
recognized that white creaminess when your soap has been left in water to 
melt.  I poured.  About 1/8 cup is all that came out.  Turned over the container to see why the rest was not coming out and low and behold I see 
this brown shininess looking back at me.  Holy Cow! I said.  This is Beldi 
So I decided to stir it up and leave it alone.  I am a bit afraid to use it 
though since I added that water to it? What was that grey/black powdery
stuff and where did it go?  Sorry I didn't take those pictures, I was so sure it was a fail.  Well, it probably was but it looks close to the one Pilar made. 
Basically I still don't know how to make this but on the redo will stick to the
2 1/2 to 3 hrs.  What do you guys think?


----------



## MzMolly65

The grey powder might have just been just ingredients dry from the heat.  When I made my batch (without olive meat) I had something similar along the edges of the pot.  At first mine was brown paste that looked like baby food but the longer it has been sitting the more it becomes gel you can see through.


----------



## ilovesoap2

^^^^
Sounds like it would have still gelled even if I had not added the water to it.
I will try it again, not over cook it and thanks to you, now I know it won't be gel right off the stove. After the four hours it did look like baby food and then I think it even dried out more overnight.


----------



## MzMolly65

Bought my can of olives and I'm off to the races!!! 

... to be continued ..

Pilar?  I think my soap looks dark but not like yours.  Your soap looks solid black, mine looks lighter in areas with enough black specks that it "looks" black but not the same.

ETA:  I cooked mine the way Pilar suggested but I don't think I stirred it enough and it wasn't changing so I gave it a whirr or two with the stick blender to get things moving along.  Then after 2 hours it was still the same so I turned on the heat.  Then it started to do things .. it went the usual way of HP soap and got thicker, then frothy .. I turned off the heat and it turned rock hard.  So I turned the heat back on.  Waited until it was soft and stirred it around a bit .. then I made the mistake of forgetting the crock pot on all night (thank God it was on low).  This is what it looked like in the morning.  I turned the heat off, left it sit until cooled and then put it in containers.


----------



## ilovesoap2

It still looks good MzMolly as you remember mine cooked forever.
How long a cook was yours?


----------



## MzMolly65

ilovesoap2 said:


> How long a cook was yours?



I'm embarrassed to say I forgot the pot on all night .. :Kitten Love:  .. thankfully it was on low.


----------



## DeeAnna

Unintentional success .... is still success!


----------



## ilovesoap2

ah
the indestructible beldi!


----------



## soap1daze

google translate is great and works everywhere internationally that I've been via the internet.

This is very interesting looking soap.  Is it processed like castile soap?  How long is the cure?

Thank you!  Your english is much better than my Spanish!

Huh My previous response disappeared.  google translate is so helpful to me.  You English is much better than my Spanish for sure.

How long does this soap need to cure?  Do you process the ingredients like you would any cold processed soap?


----------



## MzMolly65

The instructions I have suggest if you cook it hot you can use it sooner than if you leave it to cure without heating it.  I don't seem to be able to get mine to work properly without heat (I'm soaping impaired) so I treat it like HP soap .. it's technically good to use right away BUT it's better with some cure time.  Mine seems to turn from an opaque pudding to a gel after about 4 weeks or more of cure time.


----------



## Obsidian

Do you have any trouble using yours? Mine is so thick and sticky, its hard to get it mixed with water to work up a lather. Its a fine soap for hair or skin but I don't think I care much for the texture.


----------



## MzMolly65

Obsidian said:


> Do you have any trouble using yours? Mine is so thick and sticky, its hard to get it mixed with water to work up a lather. Its a fine soap for hair or skin but I don't think I care much for the texture.



Nope, mine isn't thick or sticky .. well, I don't think it is.  Mine is the consistency of commercial body wash (maybe slightly thicker) and while it doesn't have a big, bubbly lather I get a nice, creamy lather with very little effort.


----------



## Obsidian

I bet mine got sticky from the shea, tho original recipe didn't have any  hard oils. I generally dilute mine with just a little water to make a  really thick liquid, that makes it reasonably usable. I just wish it  lathered more.


----------



## MzMolly65

Obsidian said:


> I just wish it  lathered more.



*in monotone* .. release the lather Obsidian .. 

I don't think this soap is about the lather .. like Castile.


----------



## cmzaha

Did not go to my markets today so I am going to try this


----------



## goodjoan

*Thank you for the recipe!*

Pilar, I don't know if you're still on the forum, but thank you for this recipe!  My husband asked me to make some but I couldn't find a simple recipe. Yours worked perfectly!  I made it in a crock pot. It took about 2 hours. Maybe I should have cooked it longer, to get it darker, but it is a nice consistency and a dark brown color. I love how it feels on my skin!

Thank you for taking the time to post it!


----------



## Pilar

goodjoan, Sorry! I did not see this message ...
Of course. I'm here, friend! I'm happy if you are. I am glad that my formula made you happy. Kisses from Spain.


----------



## goodjoan

It's even better with age!  I made such a huge amount, and we use such a tiny bit per use, that I still have some left.  When I made it, it was brown but not extremely dark. As it's aged, its turned a beautiful mahogany color.


----------



## rebekahbradley

Very interesting!


----------



## cjisler

This is a helpful thread. I like making liquid soap paste by cold process and saving it to dilute later. I may try that method with Pilat's formulation. Again, thanks for the information. 
Carol.


----------

